# Tesla has ride-sharing app



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

https://electrek.co/2020/07/27/tesla-network-ride-hailing-app-undercut-uber-lyft/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wonder how long before this article popped up. Tesla will not have fully autonomous cars on the streets in like decade(s). Cities/counties would never approve it. 
Pipe dream r-us.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wonder how long before this article popped up. Tesla will not have fully autonomous cars on the streets in like decade(s). Cities/counties would never approve it.
> Pipe dream r-us.


TSLA network - maybe just pickup TSLA owners and they will have TSLA Insurance. TSLA owners can become TSLA drivers.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Tesla owners:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

george_lol said:


> https://electrek.co/2020/07/27/tesla-network-ride-hailing-app-undercut-uber-lyft/


Hahahaha!!

*
Its investment arm is a Tesla shareholder and its research has an insanely ambitious $15,000 price target on Tesla's stock.*


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sweet Candy for 12,999
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...America's-Affordable-Electric-Vehicles-Market


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Sweet Candy for 12,999
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...America's-Affordable-Electric-Vehicles-Market


Who??!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Elon is telling the truth.....CCP is bad , but Chinese dominate . Take B+ student from here and in China he is a dummy .
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...-musk-china-rocks-us-full-of-entitlement.htmlPeople are living of their past reputation.
Go to any college and look at the grad school, it's dominated by the Chinese and the Indians.
Silicon Valley does not have enough tech talent , so they have to get it from outside.

Elon is a scammer, he knows how to milk the system , but he is a smart scammer.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Elon is telling the truth.....CCP is bad , but Chinese dominate . Take B+ student from here and in China he is a dummy .
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...-musk-china-rocks-us-full-of-entitlement.htmlPeople are living of their past reputation.
> Go to any college and look at the grad school, it's dominated by the Chinese and the Indians.
> Silicon Valley does not have enough tech talent , so they have to get it from outside.
> ...


It's the way Chinese people naturally think alongside their work ethics and tendency to have the stupid (imho) listen to the head of the household which is always a male...

there are Bplus students here that won't be a dummy compared to some Chinese there but yes, an A student here is like a C student there, maybe B-.

they send their kids to school/tutoring as young as 1-2 years.

they do not value art, just the stem.

And their thinking process is just one mode: efficiency. In gaming it would be to go for the kill.

that said, they're horrible at innovation because the lack of creativity/do not value art as mentioned.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's the way Chinese people naturally think alongside their work ethics and tendency to have the stupid (imho) listen to the head of the household which is always a male...
> 
> there are Bplus students here that won't be a dummy compared to some Chinese there but yes, an A student here is like a C student there, maybe B-.
> 
> ...


I picked up this Korean lady who worked for Samsung, her kid takes 10 hrs of tuition per week+ 7-8 hours of reg school + piano class.
That is the normal .&#129299;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> I picked up this Korean lady who worked for Samsung, her kid takes 10 hrs of tuition per week+ 7-8 hours of reg school + piano class.
> That is the normal .&#129299;


Yup, I should say it's more of a Chinese/tawianese/Hong Kong/Korea/Japanese type of environment. But Chinese most brutal imho.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's the way Chinese people naturally think alongside their work ethics and tendency to have the stupid (imho) listen to the head of the household which is always a male...
> 
> there are Bplus students here that won't be a dummy compared to some Chinese there but yes, an A student here is like a C student there, maybe B-.
> 
> ...


Creativity - in the past yes, the Chinese lacked it, but it's changing . Creativity - app is creativity, designs of cars is creativity, designs of buildings is creativity and Chinese are good at it. It's a big advantage when you have CCP funding you .


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

So many questions. Who pays if there is an accident in a self driving car...especially one that injures a rider? What happens when it takes months to get a car fixed? Will Tesla pay for lost income?
An Uber driver using a Tesla lost his life this weekend after being rear ended by a police officer chasing someone so while they are safe cars people still die in them.
Are you really going to let Tesla pickup riders for .30-.40 cents a mile? You would make more physically driving with Uber.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tencent- they invested in TSLA and Nio, and both had historical runs🤔


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Tencent- they invested in TSLA and Nio, and both had historical runs&#129300;


Tencent = Puppetmaster?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yup, I should say it's more of a Chinese/tawianese/Hong Kong/Korea/Japanese type of environment. But Chinese most brutal imho.


That is why they own the world .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yup, I should say it's more of a Chinese/tawianese/Hong Kong/Korea/Japanese type of environment. But Chinese most brutal imho.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 495949


&#128514; my mom isn't like this thank goodness but I know plenty of Asian moms like this.


The queen &#128120; said:


> That is why they own the world .


half half. 


mbd said:


> Creativity - in the past yes, the Chinese lacked it, but it's changing . Creativity - app is creativity, designs of cars is creativity, designs of buildings is creativity and Chinese are good at it. It's a big advantage when you have CCP funding you .


I don't think they have it. Still stealing, maybe a little creativity with that, but they are still behind when it comes to thinking outside of the box.

they can't.

their structure is still listen to head of the house, the father, the "man".


----------



## alibaba40 (Mar 7, 2020)

Yes, So tik tok must be forced to sell to Microsoft. Because they are not creative.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

alibaba40 said:


> Yes, So tik tok must be forced to sell to Microsoft. Because they are not creative.


Say hello to Kevin Mayer, CEO of Tik Tok.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> they do not value art, just the stem.





mbd said:


> Creativity - in the past yes, the Chinese lacked it, but it's changing . Creativity - app is creativity, designs of cars is creativity, designs of buildings is creativity and Chinese are good at it. It's a big advantage when you have CCP funding you .


The communists often prohibited art unless the art specifically was designed to show the glory of the proletariat. Basically, no art allowed unless it was a realistic work depicting laborers toiling or depicting famous communist founders.

Thus crippling generations of communist children from being able to express themselves artistically.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_realism
https://www.tate.org.uk/research/research-centres/tate-research-centre-asia/socialist-realism


Mao said:


> The life of the people is always a mine of the raw materials for literature and art, materials in their natural form, materials that are crude, but most vital, rich and fundamental; they make all literature and art seem pallid by comparison; they provide literature and art with an inexhaustible source, their only source. They are the only source, for there can be no other.





> If everyone agrees on the fundamental policy, it should be adhered to by all our workers, all our schools, publications and organisations in the field of literature and art and in all our literary and artistic activities. It is wrong to depart from this policy and anything at variance with it must be duly corrected.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> The communists often prohibited art unless the art specifically was designed to show the glory of the proletariat. Basically, no art allowed unless it was a realistic work depicting laborers toiling or depicting famous communist founders.
> 
> Thus crippling generations of communist children from being able to express themselves artistically.
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...lectric-vehicle-maker-xpeng-files-for-u-s-ipo
ALIBABA funded



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Say hello to Kevin Mayer, CEO of Tik Tok.
> View attachment 496025


Kevin Mayer -He is the House ***** &#128516;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#128514; my mom isn't like this thank goodness but I know plenty of Asian moms like this.


I'm not even going to lie. Tiger Mom is hot AF.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...lectric-vehicle-maker-xpeng-files-for-u-s-ipo
> ALIBABA funded
> 
> 
> Kevin Mayer -He is the House ***** &#128516;


20-30% of the people In the US will be slaves to the Chinese in the next 10 years.
It will be the modern day version of the slavery, it's called devaluation of your earning power. You cannot beat hard work , discipline , brain power and $$$$$ wealth , the Chinese have it now.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm not even going to lie. Tiger Mom is hot AF.


Is that because of their look or their tiger attitude?

tiger moms often impose same high standards on themselves so they always look &#128076;&#127995;

I don't know how much of a turn on that attitude would be if I had someone on my ass 24/7. Ass because arse doesn't quite fit for the feeling I'm trying to convey.

I like strong but I don't like overpowering me strong which is why I never could accept a sugar daddy (the last guy was "disappointed" that I changed my mind, I suppose Israel rich woulda been nice).


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

How about this hotel - BABA


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well I have a tesla and I just signed up. pays $4/mile and $1/minute
not bad


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

this won't work in cali, tesla is not going to be hiring drivers.


----------

